# my dog's



## BEEF MASTER (May 15, 2005)

these are some pics of my dog's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Rot! What kind of dog is the second one?


----------



## BEEF MASTER (May 15, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Nice Rot! What kind of dog is the second one?
> [snapback]1193416[/snapback]​


chine's sharpie


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awww i grew up with rotts... they rock!

your sharpei looks pretty darn cute too.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha i grew up with a sharpei and also a half rott/chow....(looked like a brown rott)


----------

